Ask HN: When browsing HN, do you click to view the article or discussion first? - tqi
======
cr0sh
For me it depends; if there aren't any comments to the article/discussion,
then I'll click the article if it sounds interesting. This is almost always
the case, too, if I am browsing "new".

Otherwise I'll click for the discussion, and then read the article when I get
to that tab (ok, most of the time read the article - I've been called out
before for not reading then making stupid comments - I try to avoid that now).

Sometimes on those that I read the article first and there isn't any
discussion, if I liked it then I'll add a comment and upvote it. Otherwise
I'll leave it alone, unless it looks like spam or something weird (if I see
those, then I look at it carefully and make a judgement to flag or not).

------
znpy
discussion first. because i can then reach the article from the link at the
top of the page. otherwise, for example if i'm browsing the latest article, i
might lose the article in the next refresh.

~~~
catacombs
Same. Sometimes I get the gist of the story from the discussion, and that's
often a timesaver.

------
tropo
Yes. :-)

I may middle-click both, opening them both in tabs.

I may skip either. Sometimes I just want the article. Sometimes I know what is
in the article just from the title, so I just want the discussion.

------
dawie
View article first

